# Guide spacing needed



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Can anyone help with guide spacing on a 12'6 Century 2 to 5oz conven blank.

Thanks
John


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey John. Surprised none of the more experienced builders responded. Here's how I'd approach it. Spine the blank, glue the tip on, and install the seat. Tape your guides on at whatever spacing looks ok. Use one of your existing rods as an example. Then do a static deflection and move the guides around until you get a nice, smooth curve when the blank is well bent. Hope this helps.


----------

